# A couple of labels...



## kutya (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## earl (Aug 16, 2006)

Love the 2nd one. I've made a few wines that have tasted like the first one.


earl


----------



## kutya (Aug 16, 2006)

It's actually a lemon wine I have yet to try yet. It cleared so nicely it almost looked like what I called it....


----------



## Joanie (Aug 16, 2006)

"Fermented Husky Pee"

OMG I love it! LOLOLOLOL

Is it as cold as it looks in Chinook? =)


----------



## pkcook (Aug 17, 2006)

The moon in the second one is almost close enough to grab hold of! Don't get that here in Ohio! Great job!


----------



## kutya (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks all, yes it can get cold here. Lately it has been 100 every day. I have two sled dogs (Alice in Photo), and they are about ready to keel over......


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 18, 2006)

Love the labels!



I think the model could use a sprinkler and a Slip &amp; Slide to keep her cool and entertained until the snow flies!


----------



## kutya (Aug 18, 2006)

PWP, Alice has already chewed 3 sprinklers this summer, so I could only guess what she would do with a slip and slide. For those of you just tuning in, Alice is not my wife....


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 19, 2006)

Great labels, kutya!! I've been so slack in label making lately I'll never catch up with you all!!
Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Aug 19, 2006)

I have a 1/2 Rottweiler-1/2 Husky. He is 118 lbs.and has the blue eyes and likes to eat
sheetrock and doorway trim. Goodthing I'm a woodworker and can replace
every so often! Beautiful Husky there. I dont know if I'll be looking
for that wine on the shelf though. LOL

*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## kutya (Aug 19, 2006)

Ramona, Wade: Thank you.... Husky Rottweiler??? sounds interesting, my "model" has a little thing for insulation from the garage.. that's desert from the sprinklers....


----------



## Wade E (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes, Mine ate the insultion after eating through the sheetrock exposing the exterior plywood. Maybe he needed to go out!


----------

